# My 2005 Yard Setup



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello all here is a link to my pictures from the big night this year. I think it turned out fairly well for my first year to decorate. http://photobucket.com/albums/b391/sgtdrpepper/Halloween 2005/ I had 105 TOTs, a lot lower than last year but for some strange reason this year only one other house on our block had there light on. I really enjoyed this and plan on doing it from now on. I think the best part was all the great comments, makes it all worth it to see the scares and then the smiles.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice job sgtdrpepper. Especially for your first year! My first year I had a ghost and that was it. Your coffin looked great in your graveyard. 105 kids will not forget your house and they will all be back next year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Fog shots are always the best. Good stuff!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent work, especially for your first year. My first year was not as good as yours.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice work Doc! My first year (4 yrs. ago) we had 3 tombstones made out of sheetrock, a fogger and a few stuffed scarecrows... You are way ahead of the curve! Keep up the gore work!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great job! Remember, your haunts will only get BIGGER as the years go by!


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It was a blast now i am just tring to safely store everything. I am have to build or rent a storage building after next year.

Sgt


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to be Sgt. I'm glad to see you gave the ground breaking coffin a place of honor right up front. It really turned out well. It is amazing how the internet and these forums have enabled people to make their first year good enough to make them really "thirst" for more. I still think back fondly on my first static free standing dummy back in 1977 and wonder how I ever kept going without any peers for encouragement. Now git ta buildin for next year!


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Very true Vlad and on that note I would offically like to thank everyone on this forum,and thank you Zombie-F for giving me a home for my addiction and for the great idea's and encouragment. Thank you all.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

This is my first chance to look at everyone's Halloween pics, wish I could've gotten here sooner.

I think you did a great job on your haunt Sgt. It's hard to believe it's only your first year! I can't wait to see what you do for next year's display


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

It looked great did you still do yard haunts?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

She hasn't been online in a long time.
Wonder where she went?


----------

